# The Best Console of 2007



## McMurphy (Jan 11, 2008)

Vote and discuss which console system still sold in 2007 you feel is the best.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 11, 2008)

All hail the Wii!

All have their advantages, and I like the PC, but since this is about the "best" console: I've never had more fun than with the Nintendo wevowushon.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Xbox 360 has had the best games all year so it has to be the 360.

The Wii has been a huge commercial success with the casual market which means for a serious gamer like myself the flood of mini game complilations is hugely disappointing. 

The PS3 is an impressive box, but shoddily programmed for and has little in the way fo games.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jan 11, 2008)

Who needs a console when you have the PC?


----------

